# Just Ordered F3



## JShoot (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, I just ordered my wife and I 2011 F3's. I think we will really like these bikes. I'm coming off of a F75 and her an F85. Hopefully be here in 7 days or less. :thumbsup:

Hopefully be doing alot of rides next spring.


----------



## cincyjack (Jul 21, 2011)

JShoot said:


> Well, I just ordered my wife and I 2011 F3's. I think we will really like these bikes. I'm coming off of a F75 and her an F85. Hopefully be here in 7 days or less. :thumbsup:
> 
> Hopefully be doing alot of rides next spring.


Double schweetness.
Lovin' my new Felt Z4.


----------



## Staticfr33 (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats! Hope to order an F series within the week.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow! You (both) are gonna love 'em. I know I love my F3.

How are you gonna tell 'em apart? :idea:


----------



## JShoot (Jul 29, 2011)

*Thanks*

Lol, yea thought about that. Wife gets a seat upgrade...
Gotta keep her happy.....

Gotta also thanks to my LBS - VT Bike stuff.

They really do a great job taking care of our needs. Always willing to go the extra mile.


----------



## JShoot (Jul 29, 2011)

tick tock tick tock, waiting always stinks. I guess I need to work on my patience.....


----------



## JShoot (Jul 29, 2011)

Bikes should be here any day now.


----------



## JShoot (Jul 29, 2011)

*F3*

Have had the bikes for almost a week now. Absolutely love them. So much different then the F75 I had. I'm averaging about 2 mph more on same routes that I rode my F75 on. Couldn't be happier.
Wife really likes hers. She went from the F85 to the F3. BIG difference.
Thanks VT Bike Stuff....


----------



## JShoot (Jul 29, 2011)

*Update*

Haven't been on in awhile. We have approx. 400 miles on the bikes. Haven't been able to ride as much as we were. Having alot of riding interruptions.
Absolutely love the F3's. They are so much faster. The power you exert goes straight to the ground. Hopefully we will be able to get back in the groove again soon. But idk, with time change coming up it may be hard. That's usually when we ride is after work.

Keep your wheels down on the ground.

J.Shoot


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

Is there anywhere the F3 isn't superior to your old aluminum bikes? I never ownwed an aluminum road bike, so I'm a little curious. I was really surprised how much faster my F4 is than my old steel bike.


----------



## JShoot (Jul 29, 2011)

*Carbon bike*

I haven't found anywhere that I don't like the carbon bike over the steel. The biggest difference is the power transfer in my opinion. Lots less effort to go faster. I know this is largely due to the weight difference. Just my observation.


----------

